# strategist = υπεύθυνος στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού, στρατηγιστής



## stathis (Jan 26, 2009)

Από βιογραφικό στελέχους χρηματοοικονομικού οργανισμού:
Miltos Tereres worked as a macro strategist until he joined the Strategy Team in 2005.
(macro = macroeconomics)

Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει καθιερωμένη απόδοση.
Υπεύθυνος (χάραξης) στρατηγικής; Υπεύθυνος στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού; Στρατηγικός αναλυτής;

Ίσως βέβαια θα έπρεπε να πούμε πρώτα τι κάνει/είναι ο strategist...


----------



## danae (Jan 26, 2009)

Χωρίς να το ψάξω, νομίζω "υπεύθυνος στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού", μου είναι οικείο.


----------



## crystal (Jan 26, 2009)

Να τι κάνει ο economic strategist (από τη wikipedia):

_An economic strategist is a person who can create a sustainable commercial advantage by applying innovative and quantitative ideas and systems at a sell side financial institution._

Ή και υπεύθυνος (χάραξης) μακροοικονομικής στρατηγικής, όπως είπες, μια χαρά το βρίσκω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 26, 2009)

danae said:


> Χωρίς να το ψάξω, νομίζω "υπεύθυνος στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού", μου είναι οικείο.


Εμένα μου είναι οικείος ο Μίλτος Τερερές


----------



## stathis (Jan 26, 2009)

Μαρτυριάρη!


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2009)

Ωραία όλα αυτά (και ο Μίλτος) και ίσως το παρακάτω θα έπρεπε να μπει στους νεολογισμούς, αλλά κάποιοι έχουν (αναπόφευκτα) αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιούν και τον *στρατηγιστή*, αν και όχι τόσο σε σχέση με την οικονομική επιστήμη.

Ο στρατηγιστής, του στρατηγιστή, οι στρατηγιστές, των στρατηγιστών


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2009)

Πόσες λέξεις πάντως σε -ική (όπως η _στρατηγική_) παράγουν ουσιαστικό σε -ιστής (_στρατηγιστής_); Τα περισσότερα σε -ιστής δεν προέρχονται από τους -ισμούς; (Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν κι εξαιρέσεις, αλλά σ' αυτή την περίπτωση απαντήστε πρώτα την αρχική μου ερώτηση.) Άρα ο _στρατηγιστής_ είναι προϊόν τού _στρατηγισμού_; Και τι εστί τότε _στρατηγισμός_; Η μανία των μανατζεράδων να σκαρφίζονται βαρύγδουπους πομπώδεις όρους; Ή μήπως η ομολογία τους ότι μόνο με _στρατηγήματα_ ασχολούνται κι όχι με την ουσία; :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Θα πρόσεξες το «αναπόφευκτα». Δηλαδή, δεν κάνουν οι άλλοι τις δικές σου λαβυρινθώδεις σκέψεις: βλέπουν strategist, χρειάζονται μονολεκτικό όρο, τον έχουν μπροστά τους σερβιρισμένο στο πιάτο (και θα αναρωτιούνται που δεν την έχει τη λέξη το αρχαιοελληνικό λεξικό που κοίταξαν).

Αν πηγαίνανε με το _πολιτική > πολιτικός_ ή το _πληροφορική > πληροφορικός_, θα είχαμε τώρα «ο στρατηγικός». Μπα, καλύτερα ο _στρατηγιστής_. Άλλωστε, κι αυτός που ασχολείται με την αρχαία ελληνική, ελληνιστής λέγεται.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Άλλωστε, κι αυτός που ασχολείται με την αρχαία ελληνική, ελληνιστής λέγεται.


Χε χε, με πειράζεις μου φαίνεται.  Ο _ελληνιστής_ προέρχεται από τον _ελληνισμό_, τη μίμηση δηλαδή των τρόπων των Ελλήνων και τη χρήση της γλώσσας τους — κι όχι από την _ελληνική_. Στη νεότερη σημασία του μας προέκυψε κι αυτό από εισαγωγή (_hellenist_), όπως κι εδώ ο _στρατηγιστής_. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 27, 2009)

Είναι απλό: έχεις πια τον τακτικιστή, κολλητός θα σου 'ρθει από κάθε άποψη ο στρατηγιστής. 
(Στην Αριστερά έχει εμφανισθεί και ο πρακτικιστής).


----------



## stathis (Jan 27, 2009)

Ο Μίλτος σάς ευχαριστεί όλες και όλους.
Όσον αφορά τον _στρατηγιστή_, ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν θα πάρω. Δεν με ενοχλεί το ελαφρώς αδόκιμο του όρου (άλλωστε αυτό είναι κάτι που αλλάζει) αλλά ότι παραπέμπει (εμένα τουλάχιστον) σε διαφορετική έννοια.

Ωστόσο, τι κάνουμε όταν οι strategists δεν ασχολούνται με τον στρατηγικό σχεδιασμό, αλλά παρέχουν αναλύσεις και συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες; Για παράδειγμα, δείτε εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Ε, μια ομάδα επενδυτικής στρατηγικής είναι αυτή. Καλημέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Είναι απλό: έχεις πια τον τακτικιστή, κολλητός θα σου 'ρθει από κάθε άποψη ο στρατηγιστής.
> (Στην Αριστερά έχει εμφανισθεί και ο πρακτικιστής).


Οι οποίο (τακτικιστές και πρακτικιστές) προκύπτουν από τον τακτικισμό και τον πρακτικισμό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Zaz, δεν έχει καμιά απολύτως σημασία από πού προκύπτουν και αν υπάρχει ή όχι ο όρος _στρατηγισμός_. Εφόσον η παραγωγή όρου σε —ιστής είναι κανονική, τόσο που να την αξιοποιούν οι ξένοι, δεν βλέπω το λόγο να αντιδρούμε εμείς. Αν εννοείς ότι δεν μπορείς να δεις σωστά τη σημασία του strategist επειδή σε παρασύρει σε -ισμούς, και πάλι θα διαφωνήσω. Υπάρχει ο αλχημιστής, ο αυτοκινητιστής, ο οραματιστής, ο τραγουδιστής ή ο ... μετασχηματιστής, που δεν είναι οπαδοί κάποια θεωρίας ή κάποιου -ισμού. Δες π.χ.
http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...y_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=42453&target_dict=1


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

Nickel, κι εγώ είπα ότι υπάρχουν λέξεις σε _-ιστής_ που δεν προκύπτουν από _-ισμούς_ (αλλά πάντως κι όχι από _-ικές_!). Όμως επίσης λέω ότι ο _στρατηγιστής_ διατρέχει ως κατασκευή τον κίνδυνο να παραπέμπει στο _στρατήγημα_ (που είναι πλέον κατά κανόνα κακόσημο) κι όχι στη _στρατηγική_.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ωραία όλα αυτά (και ο Μίλτος) και ίσως το παρακάτω θα έπρεπε να μπει στους νεολογισμούς, αλλά κάποιοι έχουν (αναπόφευκτα) αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιούν και τον *στρατηγιστή*, αν και όχι τόσο σε σχέση με την οικονομική επιστήμη.


Κάποιοι πάντως που έχουν κάποια σχέση με την οικονομική επιστήμη έπαθαν ήδη το πρώτο εγκεφαλικό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Ήταν κίνηση τακτικής γιατί έτσι μόνο, σκέφτηκα, θα σε έκανα να γράψεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2009)

Αχά, είσαι αισχρά τακτικιστής!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 27, 2009)

... αλλά είναι και ο οραματιστής αυτού του φόρουμ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Πάντως, μπορείτε να ηρεμήσετε. Η χρήση της λέξης περιορίζεται προς το παρόν (για μερικούς μήνες ακόμα) στο χώρο της πολιτικής και της ιστορίας:


εξαιρετικοί στρατιωτικοί, στρατηγιστές και στρατηλάτες
Οι δύο επιφανέστεροι στρατηγιστές των ΗΠΑ Κίσινγκερ και Μπρεζίνσκι
Οι Αμερικανοί στρατηγιστές - και η κυβέρνησή τους - εξακολουθούν να τρέφουν ασυγκράτητη προτίμηση προς την Τουρκία (Παπαθεμελής)
Δύο από τους πιο στενούς του φίλους ήταν οι «μπλερικοί» στρατηγιστές Τιμ Αλαν και Μπέντζαμιν Γουέγκ Πρόσερ
Οι διαπιστώσεις των ειδημόνων και εξεχόντων αυτών στρατηγιστών, οι οποίες είχαν βγει μέσα από εμβριθείς μελέτες των πολεμικών συγκρούσεων του παρελθόντος
Σύμφωνα με ανάλυση ενός εκ των κορυφαίων Αμερικανών Στρατηγιστών, και πρώην υφυπουργού Αμύνης των ΗΠΑ
οι εφιάλτες των αμερικανών στρατηγιστών επαληθευτούν και ο αριστερός υποψήφιος «Λούλα»
αυτό διατυπώθηκε από τον γνωστό αμερικανό στρατηγιστή και. καθηγητή Πολιτικών Επιστημών στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Harvard, Samuel Huntington
Ο Ελβετός στρατηγός και στρατηγιστής Ερρίκος ντε Ιομινί (1779-1869) στο Περί της Στρατιωτικής Τέχνης βιβλίο του
«Οι Δημοκρατικοί ανησυχούν» είπε ο Ταντ Ντέβιν, πρώην στρατηγιστής στο προεκλογικό επιτελείο του Κέρι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2009)

Και αν αντιδράς έτσι, Ζαζ, σ' έναν τόσο καθωσπρέπει σχηματισμό, τι να πεις για τον _φιλανθρωκαπιταλισμό_, που προέκυψε από αυτόν τον κακάσχημο _philanthrocapitalism_. Στα αγγλικά επιτρέπονται (πάντως δεν αποτρέπονται πια με την απαραίτητη αυστηρότητα) παρόμοιες συγχωνεύσεις: αδιαφορεί για το γεγονός ότι δεν αρκεί το anthro —τα κλασικά σύνθετα επιμένουν στο anthrop(o)— και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά. Στα ελληνικά τι να κάνουμε; Να το διορθώσουμε; Να το κάνουμε _φιλανθρωποκαπιταλισμός_; Να παραμείνουμε στον _φιλανθρωπικό καπιταλισμό_; Να ανοίξουμε νήμα για λέξεις που πήραμε κατευθείαν από ξένες γλώσσες χωρίς να τις υποβάλουμε στη βάσανο του δικού μας σχηματισμού λέξεων;


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2009)

Τα μακαρόνια που προτάθηκαν δεν είναι λύσεις. Μπορεί στο τάδε κείμενο να είναι εντάξει, αλλά θα υπάρχουν χίλια άλλα που πρέπει να βάλεις μία μόνο λέξη. Πρέπει να είμαστε σύντομοι. Μία λέξη να αποδίδεται με μία λέξη, για να είναι ανταγωνιστική. Το δίλημμα είναι αυτό που είπε ο Nickel, στρατηγικός (το πιο "σωστό") ή στρατηγιστής. Είμαι κι εγώ υπέρ του δεύτερου, γιατί προέχει η μη συρροή πολλών διαφορετικών σημασιών/λειτουργιών σε μία και την αυτή λέξη. Κάποια στιγμή η νέα λέξη συνηθίζεται, και μετά δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν.
Πρέπει ίσως να είμαστε και ευγνώμονες στους Άγγλους στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, που μας δίνουν έτοιμη και την κατάληξη, γιατί μόνοι μας δεν θα είχαμε ίσως το κουράγιο να τη φτιάξουμε. Το γαλλικό stratège, ας πούμε, δε θα τολμούσα να το μεταφράσω στρατηγιστής, ενώ με το να υπάρχει το strategist απλώς στοιχίζομαι από πίσω του.

Επίσης, από τη στιγμή που πρόκειται για ελληνικής καταγωγής λέξη, είναι φυσικό να είμαστε στριμωγμένοι και φυσικό να έχουμε ξεμείνει από λύσεις, άρα απολύτως δικιολογημένο να αρπάξουμε αυτήν που μας προσφέρεται απέξω. Αν, ας πούμε, κάναμε εμείς μπάνκα και φτιάχναμε για την ίδια έννοια τη λέξη "τζενεράλης", τι θα κάνανε οι Γάλλοι ή οι Άγγλοι; Οπότε, καμία ενοχή ούτε αναστολή δεν έχω. Εκτός κι αν κάποιος βγάλει λαγό μια τρίτη λέξη, αλλά πώς;

Το τακτικιστής είναι πιο προβληματικό, γιατί τι σημαίνει: tactician ή tacticist; [Σημειωτέον ότι το OED δεν έχει το tacticist, που όμως θρασομανά στο ίντερνετ, αλλά γνωρίζει το tactitionist, μολονότι επισημαίνει το σφαλερό σχηματισμό του]. Από την άλλη, το τακτικός έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα της συρροής με το επίθετο τακτικός. Τρίτη λύση, δε βλέπω. Πάντως, εγώ στο σκάκι θα έλεγα ότι ο τάδε μεγάλος μετρ υπήρξε μέγας τακτικός (όχι τακτικιστής), αλλά όχι εξίσου καλός στρατηγικός ή στρατηγιστής. Εδώ όμως τα συμφραζόμενα βοηθάνε, ενώ σε πάμπολλες άλλες περιπτώσεις (σαν αυτές που παράθεσε ο Nickel), καθόλου!

Για το φιλανθρωκαπιταλισμός, αντιθέτως, δε συμφωνώ. Το στρατηγιστής δεν πάσχει μορφολογικά, ενώ ετούτο δω πάσχει. Γιατί όχι φιλανθρωποκαπιταλισμός; ή και δύο λέξεις (φιλανθρωπικός καπιταλισμός), αφού η μία αγγλική λέξη είναι σύνθετη από δύο, άρα εμείς απλώς τη σπάμε σε δύο κομμάτια για καλύτερη εκφορά. Αλλά πάντως όχι φιλανθρω-. Και ναι, θα ένιωθα πολύ ωραία αν ξεκινούσε καμπάνια ο Μπαμπινιώτης υπέρ της αντικατάστασης του ιονισμού από τον ιοντισμό. Πολύ περισσότερο θα με ενδιέφερε αυτό από τις ορθοπε/παιδικές.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2009)

Το σκέφτομαι και το ξανασκέφτομαι, αλλά το "στρατηγιστής" εξακολουθεί να μου φαίνεται δύσπεπτο. Νομίζω, άλλωστε, ότι στην αγγλική ο όρος "strategist" λειτουργεί λίγο και σαν ομπρέλα για διάφορες σημασιολογικές χρήσεις· με γνώμονα το στοιχείο αυτό, η συλλήβδην χρήση του όρου "στρατηγιστής" θα ήταν παραπλανητική. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ο "strategist" είναι επιτελικό στέλεχος· σε κάποιες άλλες θεωρητικός της στρατηγικής.


----------



## Costas (Mar 13, 2015)

Ο Παύλος Καλλιγάς, στον _Θάνο Βλέκα_ του (1855), σελ. 108,2 της έκδοσης της Νεφέλης, το έχει 'στρατηγικός':

και, ως επιτήδειος στρατηγικός, δεν ηθέλησε να παρατείνη την ταραχήν της

Υπόψιν ότι από την ανάγνωση του βιβλίου συμπεραίνω ότι ο Καλλιγάς ήξερε και γαλλικά και αγγλικά (αν και γράφει g*o*lf stream).


----------

